# Simple Dust Mask



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been wanting to find a dust mask that beats the disposables but isn't heavy and not expensive but durable.









Today I ordered from Amazon the North-CFR-1 respirator with 20 filters. However the cost with the filters is $35.99, to save I ordered the individual medium mask for $10.95 and a 



for $13.45 total $24.40.

This mask isn't as heavy duty as the more expensive dual filter masks, but is sure lighter less money and has really good reviews. I will post how it works out when I receive it.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I promised a review of this poor man's respirator and in my typical fashion of more is better than less, I have included more pics and words than necessary for such a simple item. However it should be noted that for us on very tight or limited budgets, with maybe only a “shop vac” as a ad-hoc dust collection system, wearing some kind of dust mask or respirator is a serious matter as well as a healthy one. Thus we are bound to spend considerable hours wearing some fashion of a dust mask type respirator, either soft or rigid type and certain features should be part of whatever we decide to wear.

_*All the images below you can click for larger pic.*_

 

Features I was looking for:
- Bang for buck, I want it cheap and functional.
- Comfort, it had to be light and comfortable, easily adjustable.
- Keeping with low cost, could it possibly use cheap paper type masks as replacement filters?
- Durability, it should last for more than 6-8 months for 4 to 6 days a week use.
- Not fog either my glasses or safety glasses.

While I have only been using and wearing the North CFR-1 (CFR = Comfort Fit Respirator) for one day, it is on my head now even as I type, I have been wearing it for 3 or 4 hours straight. I am happy to announce the CFR-1 meets the above minimum feature criteria, with one exception, I don't know yet if I can use cheap paper type replacement filters yet, I will try and rem next time at HF and pick up one to test.

 

I purchased CFR-1 through Amazon, however you might find it for less, at one of the many online safety products stores. I didn’t buy the package that combines 20 filters with the mask, that was more expensive than buying the 4200M mask & box of 20 N95 filters (42N95) separately, especially since I had a shipping discount coupon.

In the above pic you can see the style of dust mask I have been using. I have tried several brands and all of them fogged my glasses. This would force me whenever I had to use that style mask to work fast before my glasses completely fogged or not use a mask at all, and then either pull the mask down or up, either was always uncomfortable. With the CFR-1 you don't have either problem, so far there hasn't been any fogging, (I even did a bunch of jumping jacks with the CFR-1 on, and still no fogging). Plus when you don't need to wear the mask you can park it, by simply unhooking the clip. The pic above shows the guy with the poly head cradle down on his neck, while that is one way to park it, I prefer leaving the cradle on my head and the mask drop down about 5" inches under my chin, and is nicely out of the way. Leaving the cradle on your head allows you to easily return the mask over the face by drawing up the hook straps and clipping the hook, thus avoiding having to take your hat off and reposition the poly cradle. 

While it is not summer, meaning hot, so far inside the house temp about 75º, working in a small room, I haven't experience any dampness/perspiration around the edges of the mask. The Polypropylene material forming the inside of the “face shield” is soft and comfortable, the mask weights a very light 3.5oz. I chose the Medium size, I'm 5'10"+ large guy wearing 7 1/2-8 hat size, and the medium mask fits me fine. If you are over 6 foot or have a large face then the large size would be a better fit. Also if you have a longish nose there is a hard ridge inside the mask that may be uncomfortable, so a large mask might be more comfortable.

  

 Construction of the mask is entirely Polypropylene, the frame rigid, the "face seal" soft, it looks and feels durable enough to provide months of daily use. The Polyester / Spandex Elastic strap, strap attachment to cradle, and hook clip look like the weak spot, only time will tell. While there is no instruction regarding cleaning, except a note saying the respirator face piece should be wiped with North's respirator wipe pad to remove facial oils. I don't see why you can't gently wash in luke warm water with tiny amount of dish soap and either air or blow dry. Either that or some baby wipes would work.

I have been meaning to buy the CFR-1 for months, but habits are hard to break, I would just keep picking up dust masks at HD or HF. I would wear a dust mask for 2 or 3 days until they were cruddy looking then replace it. I still plan waiting 2 or 3 days with the N95 filter before replacing, but thanks to the CFR frame they should still be in good shape providing protection.

For us budget guys the North CFR-1 is a huge improvement over typical disposable N95 filters, do yourself a favor and check it out.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for a great review. I'm sure many here will appreciate it.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you! I've been contemplating picking up something like that myself.


----------

